# Independence Lake??



## angussg (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone know if independence has good ice or any of the lakes in the area?


----------



## imfromthestreets (Jan 4, 2013)

You talking independence by Clarkston? Clarkston has a lot of spring fed lakes that take sometime to get good ice. There are couple that I've heard have 3-5" right now. Generally gills, crappie and some pike inmost of the lakes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

there is probably an indepdence lake in every county what one are you talking about?


----------



## angussg (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry i meant the one in whitmore lake


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

angussg said:


> sorry i meant the one in whitmore lake


its a good lake for pike and gills with a couple crappie and i wouldnt be suprised if you get a big bass. caught a 15 inch perch there in the summer there is alot of fingerling perch there too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Was out there today. There is about 3.5- 4" of ice and fishing was slow. Did get a few small gills and a pike. Was the only one out there might want to give it a few more days.


it was a fun fight in a teardrop.


----------



## angussg (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice! I've fished there a few times in the winter and always do really well on perch, cant seem to find any pike though. You go out toward the middle or stay shallow?


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I stay shallow in the weeds. Where do you get perch? Is there any size to them? I have caught them before but only one or two that were of any size.


----------



## angussg (Sep 21, 2010)

I find perch at a moderate depth, usually not too many weeds around, you'll find a few keepers but a lot of throw backs


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

yea so its the same as it has always been. It would be nice to see them grow up but I think all the fish in there are stunted.


----------



## angussg (Sep 21, 2010)

that seems to be the case, although for its size it is a fun lake to fish.


----------



## RyGuy525 (Mar 17, 2005)

The red ears sure arn't stunted.... Problem is the only time I can ever find them is when they are on their beds. Tried it through the ice a few times and couldn't ever get anything consistent going


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks for the report Benster, going to try and make it out this weekend. I'm sure there will be some heavy traffic on Sat. Have you had any luck catching crappies in the winter?


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Just got the email for the derby out there in Feb. Can't wait. Had a really good time a couple of years ago.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

jmatthews85 said:


> thanks for the report Benster, going to try and make it out this weekend. I'm sure there will be some heavy traffic on Sat. Have you had any luck catching crappies in the winter?


Never did any good on crappie but I did have a nice one in yesterday looking at my bait


----------



## felderjt (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm fairly new to the area and someone told me there are Hybrid Bluegills in the lake, does anyone know if that is fact? I haven't seen anything about them, so I'm second guessing the source. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmatthews85 (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't know about any hybrids but I've caught a few nice gills out there. It's fun lake to fish on but never caught anything too big out there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

felderjt said:


> I'm fairly new to the area and someone told me there are Hybrid Bluegills in the lake, does anyone know if that is fact? I haven't seen anything about them, so I'm second guessing the source. Thanks in advance.


I'm sure they were talking about the red ears out there. They r huge but far and few. Lived next to that lake my hole life and its never been great. Atleast in the winter. Don't get me wrong it has its days and some of the pan fish r huge but not many. Tons of pike but never any with any size.


----------



## angussg (Sep 21, 2010)

ice should be good by now?


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

benster said:


> Was out there today. There is about 3.5- 4" of ice and fishing was slow. Did get a few small gills and a pike. Was the only one out there might want to give it a few more days.
> 
> 
> it was a fun fight in a teardrop.



Fun fight on a teardrop - awesome. Had these gators on teardrops time to time, definetely a blast!!


----------

